# Pierette Alarie



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

*Sad* news: *Pierette Alarie *(aka Mrs. Léopold Simoneau) has passed away. (November 9, 1921 - July 10, 2011). Her voice was charming and lovely. She will be sorely missed. She was excellent and memorable on stage, as she started her career as an actress.

Audiophiles will know her via her 1953 Philips recording of The Pearl Fishers, opposite her husband.

A reviewer on Amazon aptly comments:

Léopold Simoneau and Pierrette Alarie were undoubtedly vocal music's most accomplished and long-lasting husband-and-wife team. Though they pursued independent careers, they are best remembered for their collaborations on stage and disc. Simoneau had one of the most effortlessly beautiful lyric-tenor voices in recorded history; ideally suited to Mozart and French repertoire (opera and mélodie), though he also sung some of the usual 19th Century bel canto roles. Alarie's light, crystal-clear lyric soprano is just as enchanting (mostly in the same repertoire); her upper tessitura was remarkably true--clear as a bell all the way into the stratosphere.

In lieu of flowers, donations can be made in her memory to the Canadian National Institute for the Blind, 2340 Richmond Ave. Victoria, BC, V8R 4R9. Email: [email protected] or visit http://www.cnib.ca/en/support/donate/memory/

Condolences may be offered to the family at www.mccallbros.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierrette_Alarie
http://www.mccallbros.com/pierrette-alarie-simoneau/


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A nice singer, yes.

In this french and mozartian repertoire, she was superb. We can watch her in action in this DVD with scenes from _Mireille_ with her husband:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

She also sings Amour on a recording of "_Orphée et Eurydice_" with her husband in the male lead.


----------

